# aaargh, she failed her MOT



## mojitomax (Jun 9, 2012)

I suppose it could have been worse. She failed for having no rear fog light, no headlight sticky tape (LHD) and on her emissions

I thought she probably would fail on emissions but the MOT chap gave me a bottle of cleaner so we'll see if that does the trick.

I'm off to halfords to get me a rear foglight and some switches.

Cheerio


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

That's not too bad. Fog light and beam deflectors are fairly cheap and easy to sort. Emissions might be a bit more difficult. Try and get the fuel tank low so you have a stronger mix of cleaner. Then you need to give it a good thrashing (when the engine and oil are warm). It might help to give it lots of revs and maybe hold at high revs for a little while. It is best to do this on the road as the load on the engine will be higher but be careful.

Good Luck.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, I was told for older diesel engines to give it a good run before the test and use a lower gear, so it revs well and burns through.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Change airfilter 


Your problem is to much fuel and not enough air


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge bits of tape or beam deflectors are NOT sufficient to get a LHD (but UK registered) vehicle through its MOT test ) Ask any of the import companies who specialise in importing Continental or American vehicles, they have to change the headlights prior to selling the vehicles on.

The vehicle must be fitted with the correct "dip to the left" headlamp units. 

I am sure there is (was?) an MOT tester on the forum, hopefully they will be long to answer the question definitively 

I would suggest you speak with VOSA before paying for a re-test rather than risk another failure.

Sorting the ear fog light won't be any sort of problem though.

How old is your MH as emmision tests for diesel vehicles only applies to fairly recent vehicles, before whatever date it is the test is just for visible smoke


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

You can get MOT's with LHD headlights with deflectors on them, but maybe not through an IVA test?

Its a common problem on imported VW Westfalias from the 80's. They are fitted with the later square headlights and the RHD ones are no longer available and cost £300+ second hand. So 75% of them have the beam deflectors fitted.

Fog light may also be in one of the existing light units but just needs connecting up to an iluminated switch in the cab?

Great news on it being such minor things though.

Cheers

ttcharlie


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

best way to use the cleaner is to put it in the fuel filter then rev it up ,will smoke a lot for a little while the clear.

joe


----------

